# Univox Ripper?



## oween5 (Mar 9, 2011)

So I have had this Univox guitar for about a year now and it was only today that I decided to find out what it was and how much it was worth. I found out that it is from the 70s and it was a Strat copy made in Japan. One site I found said it was worth about $600 and other sites said $400 and even down to prices around $100 and $200. It has a Natural Maple finish (and my one has some cracks on the neck and body). I was just wondering if anyone knew the real price of this guitar? Since I've had no luck on my own.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There's only one completed listing on ebay, it sold for $415 + $50 shipping on Feb. 23. Vintage 70's Univox The Ripper Electric Guitar - eBay (item 330531836938 end time Feb-23-11 11:18:15 PST) See how close that one is to yours, there's a pretty good description and a bunch of pics. There's another one for sale with a BIN of $679, I didn't check it out for condition.

Like it or not, ebay essentially sets the market on this sort of thing.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

yea...i normally peruse ebay and google searching for the guitar for sale to find out what its being offered for...

for instance...there is a early 70's Japanese Les Paul posted for sale...guy was asking a fair bit of money...review sites had it that they all bought the guitar for no more than $200...there was one on ebay for 400 that didn't get one bid...so this guy...not asking realistically...

but at the same time...these guitars, in the right years, are supposed to be great players...unfortunately, b/c these guitars are unknown...they don't get sold for very much

i personally have a Univox Custom...i love it...best guitar i've ever played...ever...but its rare you see them sold for more than 450...and its solid ACTUAL wood...


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a late '60s Univox 'Coily' semi-hollow body (like an ES-335 type). It is one of my favorite guitars and plays great! Those older Univox-labeled Japanese guitars are usually really high-quality stuff! Unfortunately, somebody has now revived the UNIVOX label and are selling cheap Chinese UNIVOX electric guitars in stores like Best Buy and Walmart. Depending upon condition, your guitar sounds like it should be worth about $300 or so. Once again, E-Bay is the right place to find the value of yours.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> I have a late '60s Univox 'Coily' semi-hollow body (like an ES-335 type). It is one of my favorite guitars and plays great!


very nice! I've been looking for one of the Limited Edition models (the LP junior), preferably with the P90's than the single coils...i also saw one of thier Lucy guitars (Luciete) on ebay, but it had been butchered...the guy had messed around with it and was now using a peice of sheet steel for the pickguard


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks EZ!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

side note...there is a green one on ebay right now Alex


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> side note...there is a green one on ebay right now Alex


Oh? Cool! 

Here's what's on Evil Bay right now, as far as I can tell:

There are two 'Rippers'

The first is a nice one going for $680 (Buy it now or Best Offer) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-UN...U-/130494618204?pt=Guitar&hash=item1e6215da5c

The second is a 'project' going for $120 (Current bid as of a few minutes ago)
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-UNIVOX-...T-/230595145821?pt=Guitar&hash=item35b08ab05d

There aren't any nice 'Coilys'. There are some nice Hi-Fliers, a few LP-style axes, some other stuff from the mid '70s and in the semi-hollow range there are some 'Effies', some 12 string models and a couple of HR-2s. The green one is probably an HR-2. The only Coily is a pretty rough 'darkwood' version going for $450(Buy it Now or Best Offer)http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-70s-UNI...R-/110646365435?pt=Guitar&hash=item19c3098cfb. All Coilys had the humbuckers and the distinctive wood-inlaid chrome tremolo bar tailpieces.

In any event, all the old Univox guitars are going up in value somewhat these days.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

ahh...didn't realize that they weren't humbuckers...i liked the green colour though...

i've been watching the LP's...and the odd Limited that comes through...will pull the trigger soon i hope

its funny that these guitar were made in the same factory at the same time as the Aria's, no doubt using the same parts/bodies...but the Aria's go for upwards of 1300 bux...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aria-Pro-II-LP-...s-/120693524657?pt=Guitar&hash=item1c19e508b1


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> its funny that these guitar were made in the same factory at the same time as the Aria's, no doubt using the same parts/bodies...but the Aria's go for upwards of 1300 bux...
> Aria Pro II LP DELUXE MATSUMOKU Cherry MIJ Japan 1980s - eBay (item 120693524657 end time Apr-03-11 20:53:22 PDT)


Some of the best Univox guitars can go for almost as much as some of those Arias (Arais). I am holding on to mine. It's in 'Mint' condition and plays like butter!


----------

